# SPAM POP-UPS



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Getting this daily for nearly a week. Started December 28.
Is SOTW infested and my phone being victimized?


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

I was getting SPAM pop-ups once in a while. They seem to have stopped. I ran anti-malware and anti-virus programs and they found nothing on my computer.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Sacks Of Phones said:


> I was getting SPAM pop-ups once in a while. They seem to have stopped. I ran anti-malware and anti-virus programs and they found nothing on my computer.


I've done the same. Nothing found on my phone. 
This is the only place I'm getting this particular pop-up.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nothing here. I’ve logged in on my phone (primary use), tablet, and desktop within the past two weeks. Glad those swipey walmart ads have gone into hiding.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Another one just now...


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

When I told the Admin (not moderators), he/she did nothing besides giving the brush-off.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Not surprising. The site is heading down the crapper where issues are concerned...


----------



## Reet McVouty (Dec 3, 2008)

I had this problem with the dreaded "Abrochado O Multado" Spanish pop-up on here. I sent my info to Vsadmin and it was fixed the next day.









Ads are ridiculous....Abrochado O Multado?


^^^^^^^^ this ^^^^^^^^




www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Sacks Of Phones said:


> When I told the Admin (not moderators), he/she did nothing besides giving the brush-off.


Correct, mods cannot fix this


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Got another one. This bovine excrement is starting to tinkle me off...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

I talked to the ad department and they can report them with the following info, please provide the following and I can escalate to try to get them blocked.

Browser
Geo city state country
Timezone
IP address of the user
Platform OS browser
Screenshot of the pop-up and link if possible

As an incentive for reporting I will provide any member who gives us an accurate report of the above with a free one-year premium membership.

Jeff M


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Here's ANOTHER one
Chrome
Lake Odessa Michigan USA
EASTERN
Not giving out my IP
Don't know the platform OS of my phone
Screenshots already posted.
Keep the stupid "premium membership".
Block the damned pop-up


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

And ANOTHER one...


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry, bandmommy, but you've received the classic IT brushoff.

"In order for us to help you, we need:

Birthdate
Shoe size - Italian sizes only, no US sizes accepted
Exact build date and manufacturer's lot number of each integrated circuit in your computer or phone
Complete set of all code listings for each program you're running
Complete download of your complete registry
Full genome of the salesman from whom you bought your device

And if you are able to provide this information, we'll think up something else.."

Just like the literacy tests in the 50s.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

It would appear so. I've been here 13 years. That's a long time. 
I've earned 'Distinguished' membership, and deemed the 'Official Sister' of our members. 
Those aside, I may quite possibly end up being yet another distinguished member to abandon this ineptly piloted ship. 
Our moderators have been castrated and no longer have the ability to correct issues that they once could. 
It's sad, frustrating, and killing what once was a thriving place for us crazy sax players to congregate. 
I'd really like to use unladylike language and tell the current owners to pull their copulating cranium out of their rectal region, listen to the members, and fix this male bovine excrement.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Still not blocked!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

bandmommy said:


> Here's ANOTHER one
> Chrome
> Lake Odessa Michigan USA
> EASTERN
> ...


I can look up the IP address but I need to know what phone version you are using and confirm what operating system it has to report there.

Link removed...

Jeff M


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

This is what came up. 
Not ****ing funny *******.
You can take your 'help' and shove it where the sun don't shine.
Insulting, offensive, and inappropriate.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Noted and we will get these reported.

Jeff


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

VSadmin said:


> Noted and we will get these reported.
> 
> Jeff


That was the link YOU sent me to in order to find the operating system on my phone. 
Report yourself!!!


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Ooofff. You tell 'em Bandmommy.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

You're in the IT vortex, Bandmom!

You remember the old Micro$oft joke?

Some people are in helicopter, near Seattle, and in heavy fog the pilot loses his bearings. So he sees a big office building, writes out a big sign "Where are we?" flies near the building and shows the sign to someone working in the building. They write out a big sign that says "In a helicopter" - whereupon the pilot says "Ah ha!" and promptly navigates to the desired landing ground. At that point his passenger says "how the heck did you figure that out?" and the pilot said "Well, I had an urgent question, and the answer while technically correct was completely useless - so I knew that had to be the Micro$oft building - and from there I knew my way!"


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Sending a female member to a porn blocker site is/was a dick move. 
It's not the least bit funny, and frankly more than pissed me off. 
The amount of disrespect shown here is beyond my range of angry cuss words.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, if you believe it was an intentional insulting action, I bet you can report it to Virtual Scope's corporate office under the category of harassment.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Well said. I don't blame you for being pissed. If that was intentional it was bush league.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

turf3 said:


> Well, if you believe it was an intentional insulting action, I bet you can report it to Virtual Scope's corporate office under the category of harassment.


What would they do about it?
Tell Jeff he was naughty and offer me a lifetime premium membership as an apology?
"Uptight old lady got offended." All while they high five each other...
I don't believe they give a crap.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

You don't believe the name "Jeff" is real, do you? Americans tend to react to "Rajeev" and "Sunit" and so on.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

turf3 said:


> You don't believe the name "Jeff" is real, do you? Americans tend to react to "Rajeev" and "Sunit" and so on.


I don't care what 'name' he goes by. 
He's a pile of excrement as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Reet McVouty (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow? I can't believe you're still having this problem. After I submitted my info (direct) to Vsadmin the pop-up was gone the next day. I know you didn't want to give out your IP address but for all intents and purposes any half-a$$ hacker can get it in less than a minute. Anyway, that's no excuse for the treatment you've received but now that a bloodsucking commercial enterprise has taken over, it comes as no surprise.


----------



## dirty (Nov 11, 2004)

I have been hesitant to suggest it because I know that the site relies on ad revenue to support itself, but at this point I would suggest everyone get themselves an ad blocker. I haven't seen any of the ads that people are complaining about here because I have one enabled at all times unless a site I particularly care about _and trust_ relies on that ad revenue. SOTW has proven itself lately to be a site that I care about but cannot trust any longer.

On desktop computers, check out uBlock origin for Chrome and Firefox. I'd recommend switching away from Chrome if possible because they have hobbled ad blockers in a serious way. Who would have thunk that the ad company would make ad blocking harder?

On iOS, I am a big fan of the AdBlock VPN, which implements a virtual network through which all traffic passes and blocks all requests in all apps to known ad servers. There are several other good content blockers if you are OK with just not seeing ads in Safari, but iOS does not make it easy to block ads in other places.

I don't have a firsthand recommendation for Android, since I am not an Android user, but maybe someone else does. I see that AdBlock Plus appears to be available and that is one that I have used in the past.

Again, this is not the solution you are (very reasonably) asking for, @bandmommy, but I hope that maybe it can be a way that you can take matters into your own hands. You have attempted to do this in a way that will not block the revenue stream of the site to try to do your part to keep the lights on and have been brushed off in return. Being linked to a porn addiction resource in response to a question that you did not ask is not acceptable even from other peers in this community, much less from the people who are paid to work with/for us. You are a valuable contributor here and I hope that we, the community, can find a way to keep you here and keep you (or any member of the community) from having to go through this kind of bull****. Pardon my French.

@VSadmin Jeff, to post that link you are either an ******* or a careless idiot. Maybe both. It doesn't really matter which. I work in IT presently and worked in technical support in business to consumer and business to business roles for a number of years. Sending that link, even accidentally, would have resulted in severe disciplinary action, if not firing, at _any_ of these jobs. I am not exaggerating. That is a major, major lapse in judgement. Again, pardon my French.

Having done that kind of work for so long and taking pride in the work that I did, I always try to be sympathetic to the plight of IT and support workers who often bear the brunt of customer frustration. I have even defended the admin team here early on after the switch. This, however, is not acceptable in any way.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello all,

I have reached out to @bandmommy and apologized for the inappropriate link that was shared.

It was not intentionally sent and will work to make things right.

Jeff


----------

